
Earth warming more quickly than thought - staktrace
https://m.phys.org/news/2019-09-earth-quickly-climate.html
======
rblion
I've seen this same headline every year at least once. I remember when we were
just approaching 400ppm, now we are at 415ppm.

At what point do things change? I notice many people justify their lifestyle
choices by saying 'China and India are the problem, America is one of the
cleanest and most conscious', others say 'the climate is always changing.
Science bitch.'

I'm not exaggerating. Intelligence is a bell curve and this is a very complex,
layered problem with many variables. Most people I've met in my life do not
accept nor comprehend the gravity of the situation unfolding. It used to bum
me out a lot but now I find the only healthy response is to do what I can with
the time and skills I have, to make choices that agree with my conscience, to
accept that earth will go on with or without human beings.

~~~
bryanlarsen
The solution to the first justification (China is the problem) is
[https://issues.org/climate-clubs-to-overcome-free-
riding/](https://issues.org/climate-clubs-to-overcome-free-riding/)

The answer to the second concern (climate is always changing) is that 1) a
much slower change at the permian-triassic boundary caused an extinction event
larger than the one that wiped out the dinosaurs and that 2) the rate of
change is probably more important than the magnitude, and the rate of this
change is unprecedented. It's happening over decades rather than over
millenia.

P.S. That first link is literally a Nobel Memorial Prize winning idea

~~~
Yajirobe
Of course, the difference between the dinosaurs and humans is that humans can
adapt very well.

~~~
bryanlarsen
Humans can adapt, the rest of the ecosystem can't. Especially since our roads,
fields, fences et cetera make migration difficult.

------
lumberingjack
For 30 years I tried to teach people and tell people about the things that I
see working outside on a day-to-day basis. Then I realized nobody cares
capitalism has forced everyone into a small mindset of monetary gain. I don't
care anymore I'm just going to get my slice of the pie and then watch the
whole thing burn in comfort.

~~~
staktrace
Implicit in your statement is that "saving the environment" and "making money"
are mutually exclusive. That may have been the case at some point in the past,
but it is no longer true. We can definitely make money while doing the right
thing for the environment. Regardless, thank you for your (past) efforts.

